# moeslem fashion



## rully (Aug 5, 2010)

no editing. 

using :
canon 20d
canon 135mm f/2.0 L USM
location : jakarta, indonesia

These lens is so damn perfect. i think it's more sharp than 70-200mm f/2.8 L USM


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 5, 2010)

I am jealous, you got one of my dream lenses, plus some very nice shots to go with it. Great work


----------



## rully (Aug 5, 2010)

hehehe... i just try it on my own, and already falling in love with this lens. 
i already tried every canon L series under 200mm, and my opinion, this is the best they ever build, even though not the most expensive


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 5, 2010)

rully said:


> hehehe... i just try it on my own, and already falling in love with this lens.
> i already tried every canon L series under 200mm, and my opinion, this is the best they ever build, even though not the most expensive


LOL I agree. I have rented it a couple times and can't think I have used a better lens.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 5, 2010)

great pics! the colors on the 1st pic is just awesome! Hope to see more from you


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 5, 2010)

To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Aug 5, 2010)

I was about to argue that there's no way these are unedited.  But I'm not familiar with that lens.  After seeing these... I'd like to GET familiar with that lens!  These colors are so impressive!!


----------



## rully (Aug 5, 2010)

GotaLuvThosPens said:


> I was about to argue that there's no way these are unedited.  But I'm not familiar with that lens.  After seeing these... I'd like to GET familiar with that lens!  These colors are so impressive!!



the 1st photo i edited a little bit. coz there's a guy ( bus driver) sleeping in the grass. and also there's a bus behind model. hehehe.... so only masking.

the 2nd, no edited at all...

well, what i mean edit is when we change color tone, sharpness, contrast, etc. but i'm not done that with those photo. only in DPP.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2010)

Bagus bagus!


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 6, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.




Huh?:raisedbrow:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.


 
Indonesian read left to right also with roman alphabets.


----------



## Hosanna (Aug 6, 2010)

Hip-hop fashion is a distinctive style of dress originating with African-American youth on the scene of New York, Los Angeles, Orlando, Chicago, Philadelphia, the San Francisco Bay Area, Detroit, Memphis, Atlanta, Jersey City and Miami among others.


----------



## rully (Aug 7, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.



are there any font or words in my picture? i think i'm not freakin stupid coz i can reply your comment


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 7, 2010)

apa kabar?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 7, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.
> ...




The photos look backwards. they should be mirror images of what they are.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 7, 2010)

rully said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.
> ...




The 'flow' is backwards. They should be mirror images of what they are.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> To us in the West these look backwards. To Western eyes they should be mirror images, because we read left to right.




What a facile comment.

The second photo could use some cropping on the left hand side of the frame; the subject is too far to the right,and her placement in the frame is causingvisual imbalance. Remove some of the left side of the frame, and the image will look better balanced and more-appealing.

The saturation levels on these are overly high...the images are far too "eye-candy". The greens are too green, the blue is excessively saturated,and the black tones in the woman's pants are very much "plugged up". The black point needs to be set on both photos. Both these images will exceed the gamut of most printing processes.


----------



## Leilameat (Aug 8, 2010)

What's a moeslem?
Those colours pop!


----------



## rully (Aug 11, 2010)

learning to read Qur'an in mosque


----------



## rully (Aug 11, 2010)

shoot at one of the biggest mosque in Indonesia


----------



## danielrwelch (Aug 12, 2010)

I dig the mosque shot.  I'm a sucker for reflection and blatant perspective and I enjoy the warm tones.

Concerning the first two, I agree with Derrel and entirely disagree with Petraio Prime.


----------



## mrsmacdeezy (Aug 19, 2010)

Both of these are great! I absolutely love the first one! So colorful


----------



## Hosanna (Apr 5, 2011)

Photography is painting with light! It's been said that photography is the one art where you don't need to go to school, nothing separates the pro from the amateur other skill a keen eye or the right moment. Give a camera to a child and they've cracked it, give the same child a keyboard and they'll get back to you in due time.


*oshawa criminal lawyer*


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 5, 2011)

*moeslem = muslim*


Or am I wrong? Be honest about your **** or be an asshole.


----------

